# the space marine and the imperial guard



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,

What i did in the following piece -

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_D4BPQJG26UE/SYPuJYqryLI/AAAAAAAAA7Y/Pd4RE_ISHMw/s400-h/LastScan3.jpg

is called the space marine and the imperial guard. 
I tried to to picture the difference between the sizes of an astartes and a normal human. Hopefully, it shows how much more a space marine is compared to an imperial guard. If the picture does not show above, it is also posted at my blog at 

http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/ 

with further details. Thank you to all who viewed. Any comments is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
rajabersiong


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn. I love the very last pic, the overview of the Chaos Marine killing the astartes, looks amazing. 


No critique, only praise


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Aye and thanks.

rajabersiong


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Your work is outstanding rajabersiong; beautifully styled, and very different to most 40k-inspired work I've ever seen. Again, no critique, just praise. Awesome work, really.

:impressed cyclops:


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you reed orc.
regards,
rajabersiong


----------

